# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  What does YOUR Sleep Paralysis feel like?

## Rosewhip137

Although I have not confirmed this as SP just yet, I felt my entire body vibrating/go numb.

I want to know how SP feels to other people.

----------


## alphabet55

It feels like my body suddenly weighs about a ton.  I feel like something is pressing me down into my mattress.  My breathing feels far away and shallow.  Sometimes my eyes start twitching.

Really, pretty boring when compared to some other people. :/

----------


## Chelsea

Haven't had sleep paralysis yet. It's gonna suck. alphabet55, if that's what you call boring compared to other people, I'm not looking forward for when it happens to me. Ha.

----------


## Puffin

I occasionally get vibrations as strong as a vibrating cell phone. However, I almost always get feelings of hot/cold, a sense of fear like something's in the room, and rushing feelings.

----------


## iLight

> I occasionally get vibrations as strong as a vibrating cell phone. However, I almost always get feelings of hot/cold, a sense of fear like something's in the room, and rushing feelings.



*
I have that too but the vibrations are not that strong for me. I'm still not used to them, the excitement ruins the whole operation for me*

----------


## Mzzkc

It varies a lot, but the most common element is an intense pressure in my head. Particularly around the forehead and ears. If I get that far, I know I'm pretty close to a transition.

----------


## Wrexx

in my SP i get really really intense vibrations like every atom in my body in shaking simultaneously. i also get a nice warm feeling throughout my body as well

----------


## topten35

Well i haven't gotten sp in a few months, but i use to get it all the time quite frequently and it always felt some kind of invisible presence weighing me down.  Sometimes though that presence, actually all the times except for two times i felt that presence on me, it was just my blanket.  But two times i got sp when i was on my blanket, i felt something on me or something weighing me down, those are the only two times that that happen when i slept on my blanket, but all the other times the reason i felt weighed down is because my blanket was weighing me down, i thought it was something invisible sitting on me.  You all heard it before, the "Old hag"?

----------


## Kraftwerk

Its very difficult to describe.. Its as if I'm floating a few inches above my head, and I've... lost connection to my muscles in a way. Its rather strange... but very comfortable.

----------


## topten35

> Its very difficult to describe.. Its as if I'm floating a few inches above my head, and I've... lost connection to my muscles in a way. Its rather strange... but very comfortable.



I think i know the feeling because a month ago i had a wild where i was floating above my body.

----------


## postal dude

Wow there are alot of ppl saying they feel heavy. I must try to pay attention to that next time. The only senses that im aware of are my hearing. I hear random humming or loud noises.

Does anyone else get the sense of a presence watching you? I get the same as you Demara. 

Also sometimes i feel like i have opened my eyes and i can look around the room. Every time iv looked round the room in SP it has still been my bedroom, but as if the lights were on so i can see everything.

Good Luck RoseWhip and Chelsea

----------


## alphabet55

postal, if you haven't opened your real eyes, but you can see around the room and stuff, then you've probably started dreaming.  Do you ever try to mentally roll out of bed and into the dream?

----------


## postal dude

whenever that happens im still paralyzed in dream if it is a dream. or maybe im not. I can feel my waking body stiff as a board. but i can still look round and stuff. the feeling of not being able to move is very present in my mind. Maybe i need to try and ignore that and move anyway

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

I go numb, slight vibrations, and like the guy above me it feels like my eyes are open (probably was going into a dream).

But I get annoyed because I think I've somehow opened my eyes then I force them shut.

----------


## Piedude

Ive never been in sp fully but I gt pretty close because for 5-10secs my body felt like it was burning and my hands were swelling up it was really freaky but exciting at the same time :wink2:

----------


## BeenThere

I used to get the heavy weight feeling, like something was sitting on my back or chest, but nowadays I just get the vibrations and of course my body is completely numb and heavy, sometimes sinking into the mattress.  The vibrations are usually intense for me, coming in stronger and stronger waves that start at one end of my body and exiting the other.  Typically I hear lots of noises, from very clear bug sounds (I had crickets last night), to talking, laughing, chanting, and of course all sorts of electrical sounds, and cracking and popping.  I seem to move around a lot rather than float - usually dangling from my feet, but sometimes I roll all over the place.  I find the experience fun, not scary, anymore.

----------


## MottusTa

It feels like my body's trying to rise up but theres that weight pushing it down. If i resist against the pushing..i usually start shaking and wake up. (It's kinda like the feeling of being drunk as fuck and trying to resist the feeling so you can talk to an authority figure or something.) If I don't resist..It feels like I'm spinning and I get all kinds of weird and unfamiliar sensations in my body. I just have to figure out how to enter a dream after that...haha wish me luck!

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

I will admit that at first getting up out of my physical body is like Im really drunk or I have an body made out of sandbags. 

As far as sleep paralysis I get an occasional hard to swallow like reflex. 

I seem to know when I can begin exiting my physical body. Other times dreams just start to form around my point of consciousness.

----------


## Woozie

Usually SP hits me very violently and out of nowhere. I mean I hardly ever get any hypnagogic images or sounds prior to it. I'm just suddenly struck with this weird rush/sensation of falling through the air at a very high speed while my eyes sometimes turn upwards like i'm having some kind of seizure. It's.. An interesting experience. Still working on riding it out into a dream though.

----------


## sheogorath

At first it feels like I have lost all my muscles. This is why I can't lie on my side, because I am really skinny and if my knees are like that, it feels uncomforatable. Anyway, then comes the awesome feeling. It is hard to explain, best to describe it would be like lightening run ing through my body. Sadly, the only time I have ever gotten this far i woke from excitement.

----------


## SepRaven07

ive experianced sp once and it felt weird.... like my whole body was going numb and vibrating, it started to get really violent and then i started seeing this purple thing sort of in the shape of a bird (0.0) flying across my vision... yeah

----------


## Polilla

My sleep paralysis feels like not being able to move?

----------


## Bluemangroup

For me I  become numb and my arms feel extremely heavy.  It's hard to describe but  I feel like my arm is collapsing under it's own weight o.O

----------


## lVlerciless

I've never had SP, but this kinda stuff scares the shit out of me. If I have a really bad SP, what are some techniques to not be afraid?

----------


## AMFW

When I'm trying to WILD, the closest I get to paralysis is a partial numbness in my arms and legs.  It's similar to the heavy feeling of waking up too early after a short night's sleep.  I can move if I want to, but I will have to make a mental effort.  It feels a little like floating.  I don't feel my body much/at all.

Recognizing this feeling is a major signpost on the journey, for me.

----------


## lVlerciless

Wow I was such a pussy XD.

Anyways, I've been doing WILD like 3 times since then, and the farthest i've gotten is to vibrations, and a few weird sounds, and I could almost imagine a dream scene. Pretty cool stuff.

----------


## hellohihello

Hehe http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...=hallucination

----------


## Redivider

I get pretty strong vibrations that usually feel like they start lower down my body and come up my spine to my head.

Right when I can feel the vibration starts I can feel my body sort of relax involuntarily and I start hearing sounds like crinkling plastic wrap or static which feels really close to my ear.

This actually happens to me a lot without even really having to try, especially if I sleep in really late. It seems like the longer I sleep the more likely I'll feel SP coming on if I try to fall right back asleep upon waking up.

If I concentrate on trying to lucid dream I usually start to have auditory hallucinations, usually the sound of someone (or a group of people) whispering. It starts out unintelligible but they always start talking about whatever happens to pop into my head. I can usually influence what it sounds like they are saying.

A few times I concentrated on trying to hear music instead and that seemed to work pretty well. I've also had the sensation that someone was in the room or there were several people moving around my bed. I used to get the sensation of someone sitting on my chest, usually a woman and it always a sort of sinister feeling to it, like she's trying to keep me down for some reason.

Sometimes before a dream starts I can "move" my arms around in I guess my "dream body". I can see that my body isn't moving but I feel like I'm moving around.

Lately I've been focusing on having visual hallucinations. It's not something I ever noticed before, probably because the secondI started seeing something it just felt like I moved into a dream. But several times over the past week or so, if I focus on the emptyness of the dark as if it's something that I'm looking at, I'll start to see something fade into view but just in part of my field of vison. Almost like I'm looking through a break in really dar, black clouds. I can usually manipulate this so that whatever I'm thinking about will appear.

For all the SP that I experience I don't have LDs as much as I would think. I guess maybe I just need to make a point to try to have them more regularly. When I do have them, they're extremely vivid and a lot of the time I'll start touching things and looking at stuff up really close to prove to myself that I'm actually awake. So a lot of them are this weird combination of being lucid but not thinking that I'm dreaming. 

If I do know that I'm dreaming they tend to not last that long. I always start to become aware of my real body which pulls me out of it.

----------


## AndresLD

I LOVE my sleep paralysis. 
First I feel all my body go numb, and vibrations through all my body. Then I feel a cold sweat running through my spine. I  hear a deep sound, but kinda relaxing. I feel like I enter a different dimension, my body feels very heavy and dragged towards a light, where the sound comes from. I feel like I'm spinning around and then I suddenly start hearing the lyrics of a song I like, and it sounds very realistic. Then, I just stand up in my dream, and the lucid dream starts  :smiley: .

----------


## ReachingForTheDream

I don't know if it was really SP, but I usually feel very heavy, and get vibrations. I never seem to hear anything though; I seem to hear more things during HI.

----------


## DreamingGod

Feels like i'm strapped down to my bed and it's kindof hard to breathe

----------


## VBAnetwork

> I've never had SP, but this kinda stuff scares the shit out of me. If I have a really bad SP, what are some techniques to not be afraid?



Just remember that it's natural and you go through it every night. Except when you notice it, you're awake. Yeah, it might seem freaky, but just meditate or pretend to enjoy it. Some SP experiences really _are_ fun.

Mine are either floating out of my body, slithering from side to side, moving at high speeds, feeling jolts of painless electricity, or feeling like a lightbulb just got shattered on my head and I can still hear the ringing sound.  :tongue2:

----------


## Naiya

SP's a little bit different every time for me actually. Most often I get hit with strong vibrations all at once, like I'm a big tuning fork. A lot of times, I hear rushing, ringing or roaring noises in my ears; sometimes I hallucinate DCs talking to me and/or I start "seeing" my bed or room around me, which is usually when I roll out/get up and the dream begins. Sometimes I don't get the vibrations at all, but I know that I can't move my body (unless I jerk my head which breaks the SP). So I'll wait about 20 seconds and if the vibrations don't hit I just visualize myself standing across the room, and if my vision is too cloudy I'll put my hands on the desk or wall or something. But yeah basically it varies.

----------


## Auraez

intence pressure on my head and it feels like something rips my face off + vision goes all white... and horrificly loud beating noise, violent though fun

----------


## djv

For me it starts with certain muscles feeling strange - usually the first sign is my mouth suddenly feeling like it's frowning. Then I have vibrations (intensity varies each time). At some point my whole body feels like it sinks a few inches into the bed - it doesn't feel like someone trying to hold me down, but I feel heavy in a good way - like all my muscles suddenly relaxed. At this point I roll my dream body out of bed and start my LD. Sometimes my legs feel like they're floating and I will just think of the rest of my body floating and I float out of bed to start my LD. A couple times I just took that sinking feeling and imagined sinking through the bed into my dream. It worked, but while sinking through the bed I thought of going to hell and in both cases that's where I ended up. I don't sink through the bed anymore.

----------


## Floyd_Junkie

My hands feel like they are a thousand pounds.

----------


## pepolshet

Does anyone else has this SP where you feel like flying at 2000 MPH in a black corridor?

----------


## Armistice

I've really been trying to get into SP the last week, but I don't think I've gotten fully into SP.  I can get a few tingles/ vibs, and it's hard to wiggle my fingers, but I haven't gotten the heaviness and falling feeling  :Sad:

----------


## ReegalBeegal

> It feels like my body suddenly weighs about a ton.  I feel like something is pressing me down into my mattress.  My breathing feels far away and shallow.  Sometimes my eyes start twitching.
> 
> Really, pretty boring when compared to some other people. :/



^this

----------


## hybriddock

I can quite easily experience what I assume to be sleep paralysis. My limbs will slowly become heavier and if I'm in an awkward position it can be incredibly uncomfortable. If I resist the temptations to move and scratch any itches they quickly subside and I'll then feel sudden vibrating rushes moving from my feet to my head. After this, I feel intense pressure in my head - eyes roll upwards and begin to twitch, eyelids shut very tightly and the same happens to my lips.

At this point I still feel fully conscious though but I have yet to make it directly into a dream whilst still conscious. I'm surprised that some people's SP is fun or relaxing, mine is uncomfortable and unpleasant, especially the involuntary pressure in my head..

----------


## Taromon777

I've only experienced SP once, during a (ultimately unsuccessful) WILD attempt, but I found it to be quite a nice experience while it lasted.

----------


## LucidApprentice

I sometimes feel something grabbing me, but most of the time I go into SP it's just a sudden short vibration and a bit of HI.

----------


## SurferonMars

Interestingly, I have very vivid SP, but still find myself able to wake up after SP if necessary. Also, I don't feel as much VIBRATING as I feel total vertigo, like I am falling. It's scary but livable.

----------


## Folqueraine

I get the "water-bed" effect. Feels like my body is floating on top of water, with little waves. Then the waves get stronger and it feels like my limbs move independently from one another, as if they were detached.
I also get this cool, falling and spinning sensation, where my body falls while spinning clockwise around an axis that would be about my navel.

----------


## sheogorath

One thing to add. I did some hypnosis mp3s a few weeks ago, and It felt kind of like a SP feeling. It felt like i was being rotated 45 degrees back and forth. It was weird, and kind of messed up the hypnosis because I was like holly crap, that is sp, and It broke the hypnosis. I am not sure If I was feeling it because of the SP of Hypnosis though.

----------


## frederom

I experienced SP once since i started up with WILD and it felt like a cold liquide taking over my foot and my hand how about you ?

----------


## Keithley

I was watching TV on my couch very late at night, and i experienced what i thought was a 'dizzy spell' (where darkness blinds your vision) except my legs and arms were shaking uncontrolably and i felt as if something were trying to posses me. I'm not sure how long it lasted, i occasionally got glimpses of my room and my TV, and saw that my legs and arms were shaking.

Perhaps i was experiencing Sleep Paralysis? The shaking.. the evil spirit presence. Except i was sitting up on the edge of my couch when this happened. And i wasn't sleeping. Any thoughts or comments?

----------


## LouieO

> ive experianced sp once and it felt weird.... like my whole body was going numb and vibrating, it started to get really violent and then i started seeing this purple thing sort of in the shape of a bird (0.0) flying across my vision... yeah



I see birds flying too! They're just blobby things.

----------


## Matte87

Thought about making a new thread, but I saw this one. My SP (I'm pretty sure it is SP, but I haven't tried moving) feels like my arms and hands are twitching. LIke they're having involuntary spasms. They're often near my chest, also this morning I experienced some heavy twitching in my neck. 

This is when I'm trying to DEILD, but when I've had a SP from woken up, I've had my GF push my head down towards the pillow, choking me, while screaming in my ear.

----------


## Hailord65

Only had it  once a few years ago, (Sorry for the story but its kinda like a wild in a since) I took a nap and wake up with my eyelids shut and feeling like my hands and legs were chained up when my arms where by my side (My dream body I guess) It didn't scare me that much at the time, Woke up a few seconds after anyway.

----------


## niko

Extremely strong vibrations all over my body.  Numbness.  And a great sense of fear.

The fear component is weird really.

----------


## audreyaussie

oh my gawd it's freaky! but i got used to it and then enjoyed it. okay i remember seeing a bald lady who resembled Britney Spears who was pullling me and i could not move o.o eek and then i felt like i was in a roller coaster going backwards. my recent one was that feeling of falling through the bed yet after i heard screams. so i can plainly say my sleep paralysis are consisted of alot of vibrations and just not being able to move(like everyone else's answers) plus...it's actually enjoyable...

----------


## lotsofface

I feel a very distinct heavy drop over my whole body, followed by intense auditory hallucinations.  to quote the band dredg "I too once thought the radio played"  (from their song "Scissor Lock" which is about sleep paralysis.)

----------


## Wrighty

i was over my ex gf house. was gf at the time though and i was trying to sleep and these bloody seagles were driving me mad also was abit drunk aswell and eventually i started to drift off i could see swirling purple in my vision the the vibrations getting tenser and louder then they stop and i got hypngic imagery of UFO's then i fell out of bed and i couldnt move i was lying on my back and all the other crap down there lol and i couldnt move but i could see part of my body on the bed i then blanked out and went into a very very vivid dream but wasnt lucid was so stupid not to i was still in my gf house it was nice she came in room and we got abit randy! haha and then went down stairs and i had a feeling she went off me and had a feeling for this other guy called tom and i got really upset turns out a few months later she went off me and went out with a guy called tom and i was really upset so what a coincidence :/

----------


## je4

I first feel like I'm pulsing thru my entire body. Somewhat a vibrate...but more of a pulse. I feel variations in gravity somewhat. Like Im starting to float and then sink. It really is quite amazing.

----------


## lemoncobbler

I usually just feel the vibrations, which are the fun part. Bad things are the lack of breath and that intense fear. One time, I decided to open my eyes in sp, and then I saw the old hag sitting on me, which was terrifying. I also feel a weird tingle through my entire body right before I go into sp.

----------


## ultimatedood

Only once it happened to me. In a hotel. I remember it being dark, and I saw some purple geometric shapes (triangles and squares), and heard a bell being rung (like a cowbell) repeatedly. I think I heard a high pitched EEEE too

----------


## vbooy57

I get so scared. If I'm lying on my stomach I try as hard as I can to roll over, which kind of defeats the purpose of WILD. I just panic I guess.

----------


## Vast Oceans

Some people suggest that sleep paralysis can be a portal to astral projection. The vibrations are being described as well as good conditions having an astral projection.  

@ Merciless: As for not to be scared. Last night I had SP and as usual I felt a presence in the room. It was a person I know who standing in front of the door trying to wake me up, which made me feel impatient, because I was paralised of course. A technique for me to stop the SP is to move my fingers or hand. Not soon after that I am able to wake up. The trick not to be scared for me might work when I know I have this trick to wake up. Perhaps it can increase our periods of exploring this interesting state. 

Also I experience a floating feeling, as if I am close having a astral projection (which I never had though).

----------


## EmiryBel

Well, I've had two experiences so far, both very different.
My first SP felt like an intense sucking feeling, like I was being sucked into my bed
My second was just like these intense tingles all over my body, it tickled a lot haha.

----------


## Raspberry

I feel incredibly heavy, and I feel like i'm sinking into my bed. My arms also feel as if they're in a different position than they were placed in  :smiley:

----------


## Rainmaker

It feels as if i'm floating above my bed but getting pushed down at the same time. Also my arms seem too be moving/swaying/floating, I imagine them being like leaves in water And yes they feel like they are in a  different position from where I left them too!

----------


## whiterain

can range from a really heavy feeling accompanied by a kind of spider web type mesh feeling on my skin which can be a bit worrying, to a feeling of being tickled all over and warm and floaty. it really does seem to depend on your mental state at the time though, and how much experience of it you have. fortunately it seems to get better and better the more experience you have of it, as if it had stayed as bad as it first was, i probably would have given this all up ages ago.

edit: on salvia it feels like some force/being is pushing you down to subdue you and also feels like you are being monitored so i can see where the old hag tales come from and all the people who say they feel a presence. i really think it can come down to what you expect or accept is going to happen during it in a way. if you tell yourself that it will feel nice, then there is much less chance of having a fearful experience i reckon

----------


## user5671

my SP comes out of nowhere. I'll be thiking about something then all of a sudden get really disoriented and get a feeling of being pulled downward really fast. My head buzzes really loudly. then all of a sudden it will just stop and i'll feel like im floating upwards slowly. thats when i know im in a dream and if i open my eyes i will be able to see it.

----------


## branpera

I felt like last night I finally got sp, it was not too special I just felt very numb, but even though I was so close I heard my dog breathing in his sleep and it was too distracting so I had to get up and make him get out of my room.  I was disappointed because this was the furthest I have ever gotten.

----------


## Schlachtfeld

I think I may have almost hit SP last night. (it's a four-day weekend so I have some chances to practice)
After settling and counting for a little bit, I felt random flushing sensations that just sort of spread through my body, but I figured it was too soon for it to be actual SP. I think it was just a product of my excitement.
Anyway, after a little bit, I think I felt the tell-tale vibrations in my arms and upper body. I don't really remember very well, though. I remember feeling my legs move, but the vibrations didn't go away. It's possible that I only imagined my legs moving, but I think eventually I really did move my legs because the vibes stopped. I think that's when I gave up and flopped over and fell asleep.

It's only the third time I've tried to WILD but I think I'm getting closer each time. On the bright side, I remember two dreams I had last night and my dream recall has been great lately!

----------


## aLucidSkater

every time i think I'm in sp. i try to move and i am able to and fucks me up. -.-

----------


## Cactus

For me it feels like I'm slowly sinking into my bed, then it feels like I've plunged into cold water without the cold and wet.

----------


## dr1ft

I get incredible tinnitus in my head. It's an intense buzzing sound like radio noise.

----------


## Schlachtfeld

I think I hit SP for the first time. By accident.
I was sleeping normally and having a really scary dream when I thought I heard my phone go off like it does when I get a text. So I'm being pulled out of my dream and I see this big flash of bright light. Next I'm staring at the backs of my eyelids, awake, when these waves of buzzing sensations flow through me and I felt like I was anchored to the spot. I remember thinking "Woah I'm in SP. Guess I'll have to wait for it to pass before I answer that text." So the buzzing slows down and I try to wiggle my fingers. I felt like they were moving but I wasn't sure; I was still rooted in the same position. Finally I was able to open my eyes.
Feeling like my fingertips were moving is the only doubt that it was SP, but they might not have really been moving either. And all of the other sensations spell out SP to me. So this was my first SP experience and it was interesting waking up in it.

Oh, and no one really texted me. I just imagined that -_-

----------


## Schlachtfeld

I think I hit SP for the first time. By accident.
I was sleeping normally and having a really scary dream when I thought I heard my phone go off like it does when I get a text. So I'm being pulled out of my dream and I see this big flash of bright light. Next I'm staring at the backs of my eyelids, awake, when these waves of buzzing sensations flow through me and I felt like I was anchored to the spot. I remember thinking "Woah I'm in SP. Guess I'll have to wait for it to pass before I answer that text." So the buzzing slows down and I try to wiggle my fingers. I felt like they were moving but I wasn't sure; I was still rooted in the same position. Finally I was able to open my eyes.
Feeling like my fingertips were moving is the only doubt that it was SP, but they might not have really been moving either. And all of the other sensations spell out SP to me. So this was my first SP experience and it was interesting waking up in it.

Oh, and no one really texted me. I just imagined that -_-

----------


## danyalson

SP used to scare the crap out of me. I learned though if you don't fight try to fight SP and just relax its VERY easy to go into a Lucid Dream. The only problem is sometimes if I'm having SP and I get a bad thought in my head like Satan and a Horde of demons are beside my bed about to pull me into the underworld, I'll have a Lucid Dream like that and its very frightening. Its SO frightening in fact its quite easy to forget you're dreaming.

----------


## Prettycoolguy

I feel completely numb, as though my fingers are frozen. I also feel as though my hands are in the air, fingers spread out even though i KNOW they arent

----------


## JetBriggins

I just had a bout of it then, so while it's reasonably fresh in my mind, I will elaborate.

On cue, as soon as I realised that I was dreaming, there was a moment of euphoria ('Yes, finally, haven't had one of these in a while') then in an instant, I felt like I had electricity running through my entire body. I get what I can only liken to severe Tinatus (ringing in the ears). I can open my eyes with reasonably minimal effort, however, as usual, I cannot move my body or extremities. I do get the sensation (rightfully so) of having had a local anaesthetic in my face (i.e. Dentist for tooth extraction) as I can almost literally feel the numbness in my lips ... Yep, Contradiction in terms. Initially it can feel very relaxing and I do recall taking a nice deep breath. I'm used to having 'Out of body experiences' but it can become very frustrating when I don't recognise the sensations and I get agitated. The more agitated I get, the more sinister the whole experience is. I ended up 'seeing' a hallogen torchlight in my right eye, which I made me feel warm, but after a few moments, I thought it might have been a paramedic shining a torch into my pupils. At this point, although groggy I was very awake and able to move.

B

----------


## einai

I feel like my upper body is completely disconnected from my legs and that they're turning away of eachother, really hard to describe. Usually this sensation comes together with the usual weight pushing me down. Sometimes I feel like my body is put on a slide and I slowly start to move left.

----------


## Crucide

Depends on what time I WILD, if I attempt before sleep it just feels like my heart is beating out of my chest and my ears pop.But If I WILD after sleep or In the morning Its more intense; similar to shaking sideways and someone forcefully pressing down a spining washboard, to simplify that: Vibrations.

----------


## RebelSeven

I'm glad someone made a thread of this  ::D:  I have been wondering about other people's experiences.

SP usually comes suddenly for me, It always starts with my breath suddenly constricting, getting high and tight, and the sensation of my heart beating dangerously fast. I feel a pit of fear in my stomach, but I was prepared for this sensation before it happened and have never let it phase me. I feel waves of vibrations from my head and shoulders that roll down my entire body and exit through my feet. They get more and more intense and until I feel like my entire body is going to shake itself apart into it's basic atoms. If you have ever stood next to a bass at a concert it's the closest I have ever felt in waking. Surprisingly, I find the  whole experience extremely pleasurable, and even try to prolong the SP before I WILD.

I have very very rarely had any visual input at all, but nearly every single time I hear an electrical sound, or rather two over laid, a very high pitch and a very deep pitch. Once I heard distant singing that was like a sirens song to me in that state. Another time I heard my sister screaming for my help and I woke myself up; at the time I didn't even live with her  :tongue2: 


The Hag
Only once have I ever felt The Hag, and it actually did phase me. I was on my stomach in the longest SP I had ever had. Two of my roommates were in the room talking and I hallucinated that I was laying in front of them on their desk they were working at, looking at them and being completely immobile. As they talked I saw the computer screen on the desk reflect every image they brought up in their conversation. I became aware that I felt a kneading feeling on my shoulders with long bony fingers. Suddenly my chest and head began to sink into the wood of the desk as the Hag on my back weighed on me. It felt like my bones were being crushed into the desk, the pressure localized in the two hands as they forced me lower and lower into the resistant material. I kept my fear in check, reminding myself that this is all hallucination, and that I am actually laying perfectly fine, breathing lightly in my bed. That is, until my mouth and nose sank into the wood and I couldn't breathe at all! I was suffocating as my eyes went under too, and all I could see was blackness, I remember seeing last the faces of my two roommates, oblivious to me, as they chatted on. Those two incessant powerful hands mercilessly crushed me down deeper and deeper as I felt pure glee at my demise flow from The Hag on my back. I struggled to breathe or to move any part of my body to break the paralysis, flailing with my mind to make my body obey. 

I was suddenly sitting up in my bed, I did a reality check and I was dreaming. I got over the terror of the encounter almost immediately in the dream, excited to be lucid, but when I woke a few minutes later I felt disturbed.

----------


## RyanJF

I guess my experiences are pretty similar to those of everybody else. Rather than trying to be elegant in my description, I'm going to opt for convenience - hopefully this list will suffice: 

1. The first step in my transition process is quite simple: I roll onto my back, throw my right arm back beyond my bed, and begin to numb over. 

2. Vibrations shake my body, and I sometimes feel as if I'm levitating several inches above my mattress. Arms and legs will feel independently motile, quivering and stretching and flexing their muscles as my back arches and shakes to and fro. 

3. Beset by loud, almost painful rushing noises. These are almost always the most unpleasant part of sleep paralysis for me, because they're so loud as to be frightening. 

4. Auditory hallucinations and hypnagogic visuals spring up at random. I'll see points and flashes of light, and hear voices speaking unintelligible words and holding muttered conversations. Once I reach this point, I can be fairly assured in knowing that I'll soon be lucid. 

5. Enter lucid dream or "wake up".

----------


## JesterKK

I've only experienced it on waking when I separate from my body. In that case, I can only feel the dream body which feels pretty normal, but there is a sense that I'm controlling my limbs with telekinesis at first rather than using muscles. During the separation I get a quick zapping feeling in my head and then I just feel normal. The zapping was scary at first but not now.

I've had a bunch of different hypnagogic hallucinations but I could still move my body. I'd hear voices, see images or feel vibrations.

----------


## MissLucy

I just get the heavy feeling, numbness, sometimes it feels like my limbs are twisted (last night it felt like my hand was attached to my arm upside-down, lol), and of course the waves of vibrations. I tend to have about 3 waves. The only hypnagogia I get is white noise (audio) and coloured shapes and sometimes an image. (last night's image was that of a baby with its eyes wide open, kinda creepy)
My transition into a LD is seamless. The vibrations stop, I carefully move a limb and I'm dreaming  :smiley: 

I once heard a radio report on something after waking up, but my radio wasn't on  :tongue2:  I giggled when I became fully conscious and realised I'd hallucinated a radio report  :tongue2:

----------


## fOrceez

My SP feels like i've feels like my whole skeletal body has been frozen in ice. Of course, that's after the numbing of my whole body, which is gradual with each breath.

----------


## Vortaix

Well.. i can't actually FEEL my SP, it just feels like i am too lazy to move a muscle.. and i just go back to sleep.. :]

----------


## skyrimfan

well my sleep paralysis was just a loud humming sound in my head and an extreme feeling of fear i tried to put my head up but couldnt and when it sarted i was in my dream

----------


## Pob

I feel as if my body is flying through the air in random directions and my head vibrates violently.

----------


## Sea07

> The Hag



That's..... Terrifying.

Well my SP is non-eventful and quick. I'll feel a very uncomfortable tension starting in my head spreading to my body and I'll notice my 'limbs' sink into the bed and I sometimes feel as if I am levitating slightly. I will hear a roaring or high pitched ring and sometimes familiar voices talking casually. I will rarely see anything more than colors and lights but once I get through SP my WILDS are almost always very short and I can barely move or see.

----------


## GoliathTheWulf

I've been having SP all my life. I experience a powerful vibration throughout my body accompanied with very loud vibration-like and high-pitched sounds. I sometimes feel a sense of impending doom or fear (most of the time, actually). It's not a very pleasant transition, but I use it to have Wake-Induced Lucid Dreams.

----------


## mattg

When WILDing mine feels like a less severe version of needle numbness.  If I have weight on any of my joints while inducing SP it feels like that section of my body fell asleep, it is usually to uncomfortable to fall asleep in this case.  When I shift positions after being in SP my body will remain numb for about 5 seconds before releasing the feeling.  I've experienced intense SP after failing transitions but it was never anything I couldn't shift positions from, its a similar feeling to moving a body part that fell asleep (needles feeling) from leaning on it to much.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I've experiences SP throughout my life quite a bit and it's different sometimes. Light SP is actually the scariest, the kind that happens early on in the night right after deep sleep. I had this kind this morning which is what got me to post in this thread, there are a lot of loud wooshing sounds and feelings like a force is passing over me and wrapping around me. Thoughts (especially of sound) will almost always manifest themselves in this state. Heavy SP tends to be more stable, sounds are more stable, and vivid and sound like voices, but no scary thoughts really manifest. I feel like I could move but for some reason I just can't muster up the will to do so, it's like there's just no response from the muscle when I send the signal. If I try to escape in this state I'll go into a dream, in light sp sometimes I can sort of wiggle my way out, but unless I get out of bed, I'll just roll over and get it again.

I never get sp from attempting WILD, because it's always done through visualization and tactile imagination, I go right from laying in my bed to a dream state (it only works at specific times in the morning though). I just tend to become suddenly consciously aware of sp at times.

----------


## Komisoft

Only reached once (on monday morning). I felt a wave of weight starting from my feet. I then saw small patterns and felt dizzy  :tongue2:

----------


## Bcaptured

I've had sleep paralysis about two times, one while i woke up about a year ago an was unable to move or speak and my body vibrating. The other was a WILD attempt, as my body locked up i felt as if i was floating over my bed. The floating feeling was followed by a woman's voice distorted. I was also shirtless that night so i felt the cold floor on my back as she carried me, at this point i was starting to drift off into sleep. "Im dragging you" she shrieked an a feeling of being pulled. Needless to say i pussed out an snapped out of it lulz.

----------


## whiterain

> I've only experienced it on waking when I separate from my body. In that case, I can only feel the dream body which feels pretty normal, but there is a sense that I'm  *controlling my limbs with telekinesis at first rather than using muscles*. During the separation I get a quick zapping feeling in my head and then I just feel normal. The zapping was scary at first but not now.
> 
> I've had a bunch of different hypnagogic hallucinations but I could still move my body. I'd hear voices, see images or feel vibrations.



ive felt that once too briefly. one of the best feelings ive had while still being awake

----------


## Mugetsu

When I go into SP i usually get buzzing that seems to circle around like a helicopter's rotor starting up. Also my body feels like it is sinking through my bed. One time i was transitioning into a dream and i felt hands around my neck trying to choke me, I also heard some evil laughter as well that time.

----------


## Pastelpeach

I've only ever had sleep paralysis twice... I get numbness and vibrations all over. There's also hands feeling my body, which is really creepy! Both time I made myself get up because I thought there was someone real sitting next to me touching me.

----------


## Milliecake

If I wake into SP I tend not to feel anything in my body, I just 'roll' left or right to DEILD, though today I was extremely conscious even though I was in SP and just couldn't get into a lucid.

Otherwise it's usually a heavy, weighty, almost crushing feeling which I've learned not to be afraid of as it leads to lucids!  :smiley:

----------


## kyndy101

First in my legsi get this feeling as if they are being cemented down with warm cement and I can't move them. Of course, then they feel heavy and kind of numb and throbbing.
Then I get the same sensations in my arms and then throughout my whole body.
But before it reaches the whole of my body I fall asleep.

----------


## sena123

Usually, when entering SP I suddenly felt hard to breath, then I didnt' breath at all. All the sensation changed into vacuum thing sucking my whole body. After that, I entered deep darkness saw nothing but blackness (no HI or lights at all). 
When I still a kid, sometime I heard creepy voices during SP. The scariest thing when entering SP is kind of I could see and felt someone/monster/ghost or any creepy thing in front of my face or beside me. 

But now, when entering SP I never get scared because I know it will leads me to LD  :smiley:

----------


## DukeDreamWalker

SP for me is experienced when I WILD sometimes.  My WILDs almost always happen after WBTB and result in OBEs.   When I experience SP it starts with an intense heavy feeling and then moves into extreme vibrations accompanied by loud audio static in my ears.  The closest natural "earthly" experience that I can compare SP to would be riding in the back bed of an old pickup truck traveling 100mph over a rough dirt rocky road.  Or what it might feel like reentering the earths atmosphere in a space capsule.  SP usually lasts 2 to 5 minutes and is always an exciting exhilarating experience that I look forward to and never fear!  After all, I am safe at home in bed...

----------


## yj1214

For me, usually HH!!

I love HH!!

----------

